# Rapala XRap



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Picked up a XRap at Walmart Saturday. Wanted a couple to take and try out in Florida when I go later this month in case I hit some fresh water. Although I was pleased to see they had them, I was disapointed in that they only had two colors to choose from, Silver and Perch. So got the silver to try, wanted to get several but unless they get more in for spring I will order online. Looking forward to getting it wet, sounds like it could be interesting and fun to fish from what I have read and seen on TV.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I looked at them at Gander but did not pick any up. Perch seems to be a big producer for me in Shad Raps!!!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

has anyone used an X Rap?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I want to know about this too! I bought 2 so far and I think I posted before askin if anyone has used them, so please give some details!


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Speculation of fellow fishermen ,going to be a HOT lure. I will get the color chart under "crankbaits" on my website this afternoon.

Take care,

Bait Dave

www.baitdave.com


----------



## Bronzeback5 (Sep 18, 2007)

X-rap is the SH!T. Dynamite in Fall on smallmouths that are feeding on shad. Have several 30 plus fish days on Lake Shafer in Oct Nov and Dec on X-rap. The nastier the weather, the better. Rip them on windblown points in fall where shad are schooling. Getting hard just thinkin bout it. U see so much TV on this lure that it makes you think its a sales pitch. Its not, they only need you to buy one and you will forget you ever owned a Rouge or a Husky Jerk.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> has anyone used an X Rap?


Pic of my avatar is a double I caught on a clown xr8. Better pic is in my album. Its one of my few got to have a catch lures. I haven't used it lately, but it almost always catches fish.

I also have it in perch, green/silver, and black/silver.

Clown is the best producing of these so far.
Argh, a 2 year old bumped thread?


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

lol just noticed that myself. Make sure to comment on it in 2009!


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I used them this spring. I too loved them. However, I had two in a row break the bills off. I didn't it rocks or anything, they just broke off. I wrote rapala and they said to ship the broke ones to them and they would look at them and send me new ones. I said, heck, the shipping isn't worth the bait. I don't know why they would not just send me two. I like the #10 better than the 8's.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

I like the action of the 10 better than the 8, my fav colors are 3. perch 2.silver and #1 HotSteel.

I caught over 50 smallies on them in one week at Erie, LongPoint Ontario side.

Largest was 5lbs 5oz, she hit it in 20 ' of crystal clear water 10' foot from the boat. I saw the rise and the hit. used it to pull em of weed bed edges, points and wood. I have used other suspending lures but these are by far my favorite.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Love the Xrap in the spring and also during this time of year. I mainly use 12lb Silver Thread line on a 6'6" med. action Avid series. I have most of the colors that Rapala came out with in the 8in models, but just like the DT series crankbaits, the bills were breaking off. Counter act this by super gluing the edges of the bills on the bait before your next trip out. They seem to have broken right at the bait and one bill even came completely out of the slot of the bait on a cast. Short of that, they work great and even have their own action even on a dead sticking, stop and go retreive. Hope this helps.:B


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

I use both the #8 and #10 in Canada during the summer. I catch so many pike on them that they need replaced every year! Great bait to cast but not for trolling unless you use a 3-way rig. I agree that the #10 has better action.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Pike do love them. I've caught 2 on it and had one bite me off over the weekend.


----------

